# Water Pan In Offset Smoker



## jtucker

Hi everyone-
I just picked up my first offset smoker (horizon 16in).  Not totally new to smoking, but I am brand new to the non electric world...I've never used charcoal/lump etc ever (on any cook). I will no doubt be learning a lot over my next few cooks.  I mostly cook ribs because they are my favorite, but I've dabbled in other bigger cuts. I always used the water pan in my MES, which generates lots of humidity.  So here is my question...is it recommended to use a water pan in a steel offset like mine? I'll be adding juice to the foil during 221, but generally speaking (not just ribs), is water recommended or no?


----------



## bluewhisper

Let's see what people say, I've never used a water pan in my offset stick burner.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher

Lot of folks use a waterpan.  Lot of folks don't.  The best advice is probably try both ways.  Cook ribs with no pan first, next time try the pan.  Some people foil ribs, some don't.  The honest answer is both sides can build a case for their styles.  Personally, I never used one.  I'm a big spritzer.  A lot of people say the waterpan helps give a more even heat.  When I smoke ribs I'm at around 275 (even though I may be cooking them....some here will remember that humor) and I've pretty much learned to build my fire and work my vents to keep a constant temp.  Good luck with your new unit.  I really like cooking on an offset.   Thumbs Up


----------



## venture

This is one I picked up from Dutch.

He tried the different tricks to help even out temps on the CGSP.  He settled on a mini loaf pan of water below the cooking grate where the firebox joins the smoking pit.

It helps with spikes in temp when adding fuel.  With that and the extended chimney mod, my temps run within 5 to 10 degrees across the grate.













Water pan 001.JPG



__ venture
__ Jul 24, 2014






I use disposables from the dollar store and I can use it a few times before having to replace it.  The beer can gives you an idea of the size.

A big thanks to Dutch for this trick!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## stickyfingers

Well, it was to me...recommended that is and it has helped even out the temps so theres not as much of a hot spot...I really like the results. I use a large foil pan with water.


----------



## jtucker

Thanks everyone. If the smoker is seasoned properly, shouldn't be concerned about the humidity in the steel chamber right?


----------



## stickyfingers

Right.


----------



## sqwib

I use one as a drip pan to catch the drippings.
 Keeps the plate clean and the drippings make a great base for finishing sauce.


----------



## venture

Yes, I also use disposable drip pans without water beneath the cooking grate to keep the mess to a minimum. They can be reused a few times between changing them out.

For saving juices, a little water in them doesn't hurt, but they have to be new ones for saving juices.

The drip pans, even dry, when carefully arranged, also help to even out temps across the grate.

When not saving and using the juices, the disposable drip pans need to be changed out more frequently than the mini loaf pan with the water in it. Otherwise you can collect rancid grease below the cooking grate.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

